# help me PLEASE dont no where 2 start :(



## kellym2105 (Sep 18, 2008)

im depserate 2 get a BD i have a 3ft fish tank that i would like 2 do up for now but dont no where 2 start can any1 help? :blush: PLEASE1


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

get a tutle or a lizard there easy 2 look after and dont need 2 much handleing


----------



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just start with the flooring and heat mats and stuff then move to the Plants and hideoutf for them as many trtles or lizards like hiding my 2 day Madagasican love hiding then get the reptile yhur putting in theyre


> I Recomendd Bearded Dragon because Yhu can handle them and Theyre Soft as kittens when being Held


----------



## mark_278 (Apr 11, 2010)

your gona need uv bulbs or striplight,,baskin bulb,,heat bulb,,thermometers,, substrate,,feedin bowl and water bowl ,,, try not to use heat mats due to sum beardies burnin the undercarrage of their bodies get some books on b,d's aswell they come in handy......if in doubt or stuck jus ask ive been a breader for 10 years and still learnin about them


----------

